# Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix bestätigt Season-3-Start am 16. Oktober



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix bestätigt Season-3-Start am 16. Oktober*

						Netflix hat erneut offiziell bestätigt, dass Staffel 3 von Star Trek: Discovery international am 16. Oktober auf dem Streaming-Dienst verfügbar ist. Einen Tag zuvor feiert Season 3 Premiere in den USA und Kanada auf CBS All Access.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix bestätigt Season-3-Start am 16. Oktober*


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. September 2020)

Ich sollte langsam aber mal mit der zweiten Staffel anfangen Sie zu sehen.


----------



## The_Rock (23. September 2020)

Mandalorian kommt auch im Oktober. Und selbst als Trekkie freue ich mich eher darauf, als auf Star Trek Burnham Discovery 
Expanse und Orville dürften auch bald kommen. Das SciFi Jahr ist also gerettet!


----------



## MrVulture (23. September 2020)

Eine Schande, dass sich dieses Machwerk "Star Trek" nennen darf. Ich bin froh, dass Gene Roddenberry das nicht mehr mit ansehen muss.


----------



## scipioandrej (23. September 2020)

Mandalorian war ne Blamage! Regiebuch hat wohl ein 5 Jähriger geschrieben.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (23. September 2020)

Flenno Burnham wieder als Hauptact? Nö, kein Bock.
Ich hatte gehofft das Pike mehr im Mittelpunkt steht und es abgeschlossene Episoden gibt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. September 2020)

Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Flenno Burnham wieder als Hauptact? Nö, kein Bock.
> Ich hatte gehofft das Pike mehr im Mittelpunkt steht und es abgeschlossene Episoden gibt.



Ich meine, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass Burnham zukünftig nicht mehr so sehr im Mittelpunkt stehen soll. Ich weiß aber weder, ob das nur leeres Gerede war oder ab welcher Staffel dem so sein soll


----------



## T-MAXX (23. September 2020)

BluRay?


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (23. September 2020)

Endlich gehts weiter <3


----------



## -Loki- (23. September 2020)

scipioandrej schrieb:


> Mandalorian war ne Blamage! Regiebuch hat wohl ein 5 Jähriger geschrieben.


So können die Meinungen auseinander gehen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es das einzige Star Wars, neben Rouge One, was Disney auch nur ansatzweise auf die Kette bekommen hat.



Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Flenno Burnham wieder als Hauptact? Nö, kein Bock.
> Ich hatte gehofft das Pike mehr im Mittelpunkt steht und es abgeschlossene Episoden gibt.


Dafür soll doch Strange new Worlds kommen.

Naja schlimmer werden kann es ja fast nicht mehr. Aber vieleicht warte ich mit schauen besser bis die 2. Staffel Mando läuft, dann habe ich wenigstens was, was mich aus der Depresion holen kann.


----------



## KaterTom (23. September 2020)

oldsqlCrazy schrieb:


> Endlich gehts weiter <3



Freu' mich auch drauf!


----------



## The_Rock (23. September 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich meine, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass Burnham zukünftig nicht mehr so sehr im Mittelpunkt stehen soll. Ich weiß aber weder, ob das nur leeres Gerede war oder ab welcher Staffel dem so sein soll



Jo, hat man verlauten lassen. Der Trailer zur 3.Staffel meint aber wieder was anderes


----------



## paladin60 (24. September 2020)

Na wird auch Zeit, dachte schon das wird nix mehr.
Hoffentlich nimmt man sich mit Burnham wirklich etwas zurück, einer der schlimmsten Charakter in Star Trek.



Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Flenno Burnham wieder als Hauptact? Nö, kein Bock.
> Ich hatte gehofft das Pike mehr im Mittelpunkt steht und es abgeschlossene Episoden gibt.


Der soll doch eine eigene Serie bekommen.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (24. September 2020)

Ach so, habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Ok, warte ich mal da drauf und auf nie nächste Staffel The Orville.


----------



## scipioandrej (24. September 2020)

-Loki- schrieb:


> So können die Meinungen auseinander gehen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es das einzige Star Wars, neben Rouge One, was Disney auch nur ansatzweise auf die Kette bekommen hat.
> 
> 
> Dafür soll doch Strange new Worlds kommen.
> ...


 Das ist keine Meinung, sondern eine Tatsache!


----------



## -Loki- (24. September 2020)

scipioandrej schrieb:


> Das ist keine Meinung, sondern eine Tatsache!


Nope, das ist deine Meinung!
Tatsache ist das The Mandalorian den besten Userscore von allen Disney-Star Wars auf Metacritic hat.
Tatsache ist auch, dass alle Star Wars Fans die ich persönlich kenne der selben Meinung sind wie ich.
Das macht dieses aber nicht zu einer Tatsache, sondern legendlich zu einer Meinung, welche sich aber einer größeren Belibtheit erfreut.
Womit wir wieder beim Anfang sind das deine Aussage nur eine Meinung ist, und keine Tatsache!


----------



## scipioandrej (29. September 2020)

Wahrscheinlich seid Ihr alle so um die 12 Jahre alt!  Andere Erklärung habe ich nicht!


----------

